# Help Wanted, Rochester NY



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We are looking for drivers, equipment operators & sidewalk crewpersons, possible subcontractors as well (will know more as contracts come in).


----------



## bclehman (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you still looking for subcontractors? I am experienced and on the Eastside - Pittsford/Henrietta area.

[email protected]


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We filled our stuff for this year. We will be looking for subs on that side of the city next year as we have contacts w properties over there.


----------



## jkk (Dec 4, 2007)

If you need a sub on the west side I'm experienced and have some time to burn.


----------

